# M3/EVF, 24mm STM or New PowerShot?



## Cory (Nov 27, 2015)

Had an M1, but sold it because I have a thing for a viewfinder. So there's a pretty good M3/EVF deal going on.
Really like my 70D so I'm considering just making it easy (for light travel, street, when lazy, etc.) with a 24mm STM lens.
And then there's also the new G5x (or even the G9x for the size-factor).
Any thoughts on the M3/EVF, DSLR/pancake lens or G5x?
Also, maybe throw an SL1 into the mix.
Thanks.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 27, 2015)

I like the M3 with the EVF, and I will use it at venues that don't allow DSLRs (how I used M1). AF is better with a DSLR, but if you already have a 70D, the SL1 will have less value. It'll be more limited in features and won't have AFMA. A pancake will work fine most of the time, but for me, I wanted something for when DSLRs aren't allowed.


----------

